# Java moss, great stuff.. Few questions.



## PapaJT (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I have my 35gal cube tank. It has a big rangs of odd small fish in it. There is a good current in the tank from the powerful filter I put on it.

Now, just the other day I picked up my first live plant ever for my tank, it is Java Moss (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_moss). The fish, shrimp, crabs, cil. worm and newt all love it! Problem is, they all keep playing in it and it starts to float to the top of the tank or around the tank (since it has no root system.)

My question is, what could I do to hold it down to the bottom (its currently like a big fluffy ball) and help it grow.. But still look great? Anyone have ideas or pics?

Thanks a ton.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

stick it in the gap of some bogwood or stick it to some porous rock with fishing line wrapped around it, itll root on in no time and then grow from there


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

drift wood or use a hair net and cut it into strips... make shore you aint got strong lighting and it should latch ahole in a couple weeks


----------



## PapaJT (Sep 27, 2007)

Have a low light source?

I was thinking more light to make it grow a bit faster, maybe I'm wrong.. I'm totally new to all of this. lol


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

java moss does better in low light in my experience. i think it can get damaged by real high light or something?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

PapaJT said:


> Have a low light source?
> 
> I was thinking more light to make it grow a bit faster, maybe I'm wrong.. I'm totally new to all of this. lol


theres mostly java moss and java fern that actualy grows better in dim tanks.....


----------



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

take the java fern, and your driftwood out,and set it on thw ground on a towel, and form your java fern to the drfitwood, and then wrap sewing string around the driftwood holding on the java fern. eventually the sewing sting degrades and the moss stays into the wood.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Seamus Spencer said:


> take the java fern, and your driftwood out,and set it on thw ground on a towel, and form your java fern to the drfitwood, and then wrap sewing string around the driftwood holding on the java fern. eventually the sewing sting degrades and the moss stays into the wood.


I guess i need to read up on the aquatic plant section, but i have a low light setup with a little other light to give the other plants in the area of the light more light.... But where can i get this java moss? I know no pet stores around where i'm familiar with sell java moss or i would have bought it. Where can i get it online?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

to secure it stick it in a gap in rocks or driftwood, tie it with fishing line, hairnet, tread remove in a week or so after its attached


----------

